
Experts urge Egypt to rethink two-child population strategy - jelliclesfarm
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2019/jan/03/experts-urge-egypt-to-rethink-two-is-enough-population-strategy
======
jelliclesfarm
On a slightly related and personal note, here are some thoughts: I believe
very strongly that population reduction is super essential to the survival of
our planet.

But here’s the rub: I can’t bring myself to tell any Fertile Myrtles in my
family or even closest circle of friends or even anonymously/facelessly online
to say..OctoMom...to stop please having children or go have a pregnancy
termination.

I have thought it many times and spoken about it behind their backs, but can’t
tell it directly to an actual person. I can write pages and pages about it.
Make general statements but I freeze when I am talking to a pregnant woman. I
am beginning to wonder if we are evolutionarily hard wired as a species to
just be nicer to pregnant women and not upset them. Otherwise, I don’t get it.

Now...I believe that overpopulation will be the single reason why our planet
will be snuffed out. Even as I am trying to understand the shortcomings in my
communication to convey my strongest convictions, I can’t imagine how someone
who believe that ‘children are a blessing’ ...someone who doesn’t grasp the
urgency of curtailing population can ever convince anyone to have smaller
families. Are we doomed to procreate our way to our ultimate long winded
demise? If more creation is to be our seed of destruction, is this an example
of Irony?

